# Grand Cayman Pics



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I gotta be honest. I really didn't think I was going to love GC. I thought it would be a week of sun, beach, relaxation. Turns out I LOVED Grand Cayman. Hands down, head over heals loved it. We travel every December to a tropical location so I've seen my fair share of beautiful beaches, but GC had something magical. I had that magical feeling in Hawaii. (Althought Hawaii is in another category of beautiful. Nothing compares to Maui in my opinion). GC had that small island feel that Aruba lacked. Aruba was lovely, white sandy beaches water much like GC, and I enjoyed the casinos in Aruba. Gave you something to do after dinner, but Aruba was just busier, more people etc. I really enjoyed the laid back feel of GC. They had calypso music playing when I walked off the airplane. Just little things like that I loved. 

The food...all I ate was seafood. Unreal! The weather was close to 90 and sunny every single day. I'll admit that DH and I did not do any sightseeing LOL. We didnt' go to H-E double hockey stick or snorkling. We just worked out, laid out on the beach, read, watched sunsets and went out to dinner. We did go into Georgetown one morning but the cruise ships were in and it was so crowded. All in all we had a blast! Coming home to sad news was not what I wanted but seeing B&E again certainly helped. It took about 5 minutes until I could see their faces b/c they wouldn't sit still...they were busy doing the happy dance, kissing, jumping and bombarding us with welcome home love! 

Here are some pics.....

Our hotel. LOVELY!!!!!
[attachment=594891030748.jpg]

Crystal clear water. I spent 1/2 the trip in the ocean
[attachment=594901030725.jpg]

DH by the pool
[attachment=594911030756.jpg]

There were iguanas everywhere!









Shopping in Georgetown









The best seafood dinners!









Hope you enjoyed a lil taste of paradise! Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great photos, the beach looks SOO pretty. Glad to hear you had a lovely time.

Very sorry to hear about your Uncle.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

GREAT photos!!! The water is exactly how I like it! perfect! It looks like you two had a blast!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 13 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862107


> Great photos, the beach looks SOO pretty. Glad to hear you had a lovely time.
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your Uncle.[/B]


Thank you very much Kara. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 13 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862112


> GREAT photos!!! The water is exactly how I like it! perfect! It looks like you two had a blast![/B]


Yup PERFECT water. I wanted to drink it LOL...it was that perfect


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a fabulous time! I was there so long ago that the only hotel was the Holiday Inn. What can I say? It was almost 35 years ago. We did go to H*ll. Can't believe you didn't do that. Oh, I've been back on a cruise but only for a day, so I know what you mean about the cruise ships making shopping crowded. We actually rented mopeds and rode around the island on our first trip there. I imagine it's much more developed now than it was back then. Glad you had such a great time. Those are great pictures! Handsome hubby, and you are beautiful. He's a lucky guy!

Edited to add a comment here... The name of the town on Grand Cayman is H e l l. I didn't name it. The people there did. It was named that because of the land formations at that spot. Why was that edited in my response to Tammy? Does it do it automatically when a 4 letter word is used even if it isn't used in a bad way? Weird.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, 90 degrees sounds wonderful~~~It looks like you had a terrific time, the pics are amazing, love the bikini shot and your husband is a doll. Got a great smile and looks like he is a happy person.........so glad you had a wonderful time!!!! Just so you know, we had sleet this morning! LOL!!!! :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Dec 13 2009, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862120


> Looks like you guys had a fabulous time! I was there so long ago that the only hotel was the Holiday Inn. What can I say? It was almost 35 years ago. We did go to heck. Can't believe you didn't do that. Oh, I've been back on a cruise but only for a day, so I know what you mean about the cruise ships making shopping crowded. We actually rented mopeds and rode around the island on our first trip there. I imagine it's much more developed now than it was back then. Glad you had such a great time. Those are great pictures! Handsome hubby, and you are beautiful. He's a lucky guy![/B]


OMG I know how shameful that we didnt' go and see more of the island. :brownbag: I have to tell ya...DH and I are boring vacation people. I think we just want to absorb as much sun and ocean as possible being NJ is freezing lol that we tend to just lay around the resort all week. It is very developed there but still less than Aruba. The mopeds sound fun except the driving on the opposite side of the road had me nervous LOL! 

Thank you for the wonderful compliments Mary Ann!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 13 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862122


> Ahhhh, 90 degrees sounds wonderful~~~It looks like you had a terrific time, the pics are amazing, love the bikini shot and your husband is a doll. Got a great smile and looks like he is a happy person.........so glad you had a wonderful time!!!! Just so you know, we had sleet this morning! LOL!!!! :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Dianne thank you :wub: DH looks happy? hehe I call him cranky spanky when he is at home LOL! :HistericalSmiley: 

It rained like crazy and is colddddd in NJ now. No sleet but still not fun. Sleet in NC already?!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like you had a wonderful time. Great pictures. That water looks so inviting.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so glad your trip was great! You see, Tammy ... I told you that I fell in love with the the water in the GC. Crystal clear beautiful blue. :wub: 

Your pictures are great! 

Again, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved uncle. :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like you had a wonderful time. The water is gorgeous but the iguanas would have freaked me out!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful pics of you and hubby as well as the scenery. How funny to see an iguana near a pool.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great pics...the water is beautiful and it's nice to see some sunshine (lacking here  ))


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! Makes me want to escape the freezing cold and go to GC RIGHT NOW! lol  

The water is stunning and you guys make a beautiful couple...wow along with B&E, you guys must have a fabulous Christmas card!!

Also I LOVE neverfulls! I feel like they really live up to their name! Great bag for vacation!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.  Wish we could be somewhere warm right now--it's rather depressing looking out at the snow and slush.  If you ever go back to GC, may want to try swimming with the stingrays. We only stopped there for a day while on a cruise and took that excursion--it was one of our most memorable vacation moments standing on a sand dune in the middle of the blue ocean feeding the stingrays (a little anxious at first but well worth it). 

PS Sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh lucky you, Tammy!! That gorgeous picture of you in the ocean has me soooo jealous!!! I want to jump into my computer screen and soak up all that sun and fun right now!!! We are exactly like you guys- we go for walks, but generally sit our arses down at the pool and beach for the entirety of the trip. So glad you had fun!! You deserve it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahh, Tammy, it sounds like the perfect vacation!!!! I don't care about traveling and sight seeing when I'm away, just give me the beach and a clean calm ocean any day! .....oh and maybe a margarita or pina colata.....so they've got iguanas too, eh? They were everywhere in Aruba!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for sharing these awesome pictures with us ^_^ Glad to know that you had a blast 

hugs
Kat


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great December tradition!!! Looked gorgeous there...you two are gorgeous too!!! Thanks for sharing your vaca photos...made me forget about the chill in the air here for a few minutes


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!! I am truly envious.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad you had a wonderful trip and that GC was even better than you expected. I'm with you Sophia, and Pat. I hate going on vacation and running myself ragged so that I need a vacation by the time I get home. :smstarz: Give me a good book, some beautiful scenery, good food, good companionship, and some peace and calm and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Tammy, you and you DH look great!! I'm glad to hear that you had such a great time!!


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Me and my husband went to GC this summer and it was gorgeous!! 
How nice it would be to be there now!!

We went to He!! and sent postcards saying "wish you were here" :smrofl: 
We also did the stingray trip which was amazing!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

great beach pics.. and I love the siggy photo- benny is so expressive.....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!!! First day back to work today. I haven't worked in 2 weeks....UGH! 

Glad to know DH and I aren't the only ones who don't go sightseeing on our vacations LOL! I read 3 books in a week! Already thinking about next December's trip. This cold weather is depressing me.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Great pics...... you and hubby are such a good looking couple; that ocean water makes me soooo want to book a vacation to an island. DH and I are the same-basically beach and pool people who love to sun and eat and maaaybbeee leave the resort for a day.

You didn't do an 'all-inclusive", right? How were the restaurants and dinner prices in GC?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 15 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862816


> Great pics...... you and hubby are such a good looking couple; that ocean water makes me soooo want to book a vacation to an island. DH and I are the same-basically beach and pool people who love to sun and eat and maaaybbeee leave the resort for a day.
> 
> You didn't do an 'all-inclusive", right? How were the restaurants and dinner prices in GC?[/B]


I thought of you Janet when I was trying to compare Aruba to GC.  

DH and I are the same way. We stayed at the resort all day except we did venture outside the resort for dinner every night. We did not do all inclusive. I dont' think there are any all inclusives in GC (I could be wrong). We aren't big all inclusive people b/c we like to get experience the restaurants throughout the island. The only time we have stayed at AI's is in Mexico, but then we still ate outside the resort for dinner. 

GC restaurants were AMAZING. Gourmet Caribbean. The restaurants were very chic and upscale but not at all stuffy. Mostly outside/waterfront dining everywhere we went. Prices....that's another story. I personally felt GC was more expensive than even Hawaii. The exchange rate was .80 US to each CI$. Dinners averaged about $35 a person but drinks were like $15 to $17. That's where they got ya...with the drinks. Then the cab fare was high. First night we took a taxi literally 2 miles down the road and it cost $16 one way. I am used to paying high prices on vacation but in comparing to other tropical islands we have gone to....GC just seemd more pricey. Although it was worth it, I'm not complaining LOL. I did not have one bad meal while we were there. I absolutely loved the restaurants there.  I ate so much seafood I'm surprised I didn't turn into a fish LOL!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Tammy, great pictures of your vacation! The water is so beautiful and you both look so sympatic!

Thanks for sharing those 'warm' pics with us! I could go there immediately, LOL! Just kidding, a little bit too far for me!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You both looked terrific and so happy :wub: I love the Caribbean and parts of it are really easy to get to. Heard St. Barts is great. I really did like GC too when I was there. I like to relax at the pool or beach but my one indulgence is snorkeling. Am absolutely in love with it. It's sooooo relaxing underwater and just seeing the most incredible fish and coral. I'm really hooked. I loved GC for that but I was over the moon for it at Turks and Caicos. The most beautiful fish and tons wherever you looked and huge turtles that looked like they were swimming in the water. So it really isn't running around and being tired from it...it really fits into the being away from it all. I think you'd love it :Sunny Smile:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 18 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864171


> You both looked terrific and so happy :wub: I love the Caribbean and parts of it are really easy to get to. Heard St. Barts is great. I really did like GC too when I was there. I like to relax at the pool or beach but my one indulgence is snorkeling. Am absolutely in love with it. It's sooooo relaxing underwater and just seeing the most incredible fish and coral. I'm really hooked. I loved GC for that but I was over the moon for it at Turks and Caicos. The most beautiful fish and tons wherever you looked and huge turtles that looked like they were swimming in the water. So it really isn't running around and being tired from it...it really fits into the being away from it all. I think you'd love it :Sunny Smile:[/B]


Ooh Sue....we are doing Turks and Caicos next December!!! I'll be getting the scoop on that island from you!


----------

